
Microsoft Sells 20 Million Copies Of Vista WorldWide, 244 in China - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/19/microsoft-sells-20-million-copies-of-vista-worldwide-244-in-china/
======
reitzensteinm
The guys on Reddit pointed out that this was BS - that figure was from one
small vendor, who was pleasantly surprised at how much it was selling.

------
mattculbreth
It took me a while to see why that's funny. Only 244 legitimate copies in
China, with most copies being sold for $1 on the streets.

------
dyu
I thought Vista has stricter ways of preventing and checking for piracy?

